

SICP Public implementation for demonstration and self-study - oskarth
http://icampustutor.csail.mit.edu/6.001-public/

======
oskarth
I just stumbled upon it looking for MIT OCW problem sets, and it turns out
anyone is free to register!

If you have been thinking about going through SICP, here's a chance to do a
high-quality limited subset of it.

